# dispatching animals



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

what do you use to dispatch trapped animals and what would you do to a weasal that was caught in a foot hold trap


----------



## bobcattrapper13 (Mar 14, 2007)

I just use a .22 short to the head. for the weasel tap it on the head with a rebar stake


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

You can shoot them or use blunt force trama. Don't use the phrase club as that gives the antis another thing to try to abolish trapping with. 
:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I would think it would be best to pm this information. Posts like this must make animal rights people deliriously happy. It lets them point their fingers at you and proclaim cruelty. Keep in mind, it doesn't have to be true, they just have to convince others of it.


----------



## hunterhugg (Jun 27, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

There was e well-written article in a recent Trapper & Predator Caller on this very sublect.

Smitty


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

cant go wrong with the rebar stakes can ya lol got one with sloid piece of 1by1 tubin on it bout 2in long dont even have to swing makes for great aim..lol


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

younghunter said:


> cant go wrong with the rebar stakes can ya lol got one with sloid piece of 1by1 tubin on it bout 2in long dont even have to swing makes for great aim..lol


Your not supposed to put that on here. That's the kind of stuff antis read and starch their socks to. Just another thing to get them all riled up about.
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

CB- He knows exactly what he's doing (makes me wonder whos side he's on), and trying to talk sense to him is a waste of time, he doesn't "get it" (or doesn't care). It's about time a Moderator gives him a warning.......

Smitty


----------

